# NEW MAJEK 25 ILLUSION 2021



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NEW 25 ILLUSION IS POWERED WITH A VF250LA SHO YAMAHA MOTOR RAISED CONSOLE, ASK FOR STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS *
_*$ 78,677.00

























OPTIONS INCLUDED;
RAISED CONSOLE
DUAL SEATING
TALL HAND GRAB RAILS
6 SS CLEATS
BLACK TEXTURED POWDER COATING
ATLAS 6 INCH HYD JACK PLATE
PRO AIR SYSTEM FOR LIVE WELLS *_
*HURRY AND CHECK OUT THIS BOAT AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 105 W. MOORE AVE 361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN *


----------

